
Show HN: Free WSJ Access via Read Across the Aisle - gnicholas
http://www.readacrosstheaisle.com/?wsj
======
gnicholas
Our new Chrome extension offers free access to the WSJ, in addition to filter
bubble tracking. Feedback appreciated!

The back story on our WSJ access: I was interviewed by Neiman Lab (a
journalism foundation), and they asked about how we were structuring our media
partnerships. I told them that we had ongoing discussions with several media
outlets, but that they were all confidential.

So instead, I offered a hypothetical: we'd love to work with the WSJ, for
example, to bring left-leaning readers to their right-leaning site. The day
that Neiman Lab published their interview, I got an email from the head of
partnerships at the WSJ, asking to talk about doing a partnership together.
It's not always true, but sometimes: " _ask, and you shall receive_ "

